# A few questions



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I am going down to Athens this weekend to pickup my ADA 60 and the last of my things. So, where are you buying your CO2. I am over in Valley Ranch and I work over off Irving Blvd., about 3 miles inside Loop12 near downtown. Since that is an industrial area there are plenty of places I can trade a cylinder out. I have a 10 I need to go down to a 5 and wanted to know where you guys were getting your GAS from.

I also had an unfortunate turn of events with about 9 bags of Amazonia. So, someone give me the local line on some. If that does not work out I'll head down to H Town.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ricky,

I buy CO2 from a place in Garland, I guess that's too far for you.

The Amazonia - I have a lot of it in 5 gal. buckets. Used. I estimate about 10 gallons total. Let me know if you want it.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not opposed to driving. I just remember that at one point there were some issues with suppliers and was wondering where everyone was getting their cylinders from. I am on with the Amazonia. We can set a time and I will come get it.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Garland Welding Supply Co Inc:

1960 Forest Lane
Garland, TX 75042-7916
(972) 487-8000


Call me about the Amazonia. I live in McKinney.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a place right down the road in Cleburne but that's a ways from you. I get ADA AS from ADG. Not sure there s a local source


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

air gas supply in garland, or bacon fire in dallas. I saw a half filled 5 gallon bottle for $20.00 at dna.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Any welding supply place will swap it out for you. If you go outside of the city of Dallas, it may be cheaper. I know for example, Home Depot stores outside of Dallas carry welding gases including CO2 (10 and 20lb only) but those in the city do not. And there are some extra fees tacked onto a cylinder exchange from the place I go to nearby, so I suspect that may be related. 

FYI, if you go to a commercial place, bring the cylinder in and set it on the dock and then go in to tell them you need an exchange and pay. Never bring it in the store. Act confident and they are generally pretty nice. But display what they perceive to be dangerous behavior and they can be kind of rude (in my experience anyway.) 

Michael


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

MacFan said:


> Home Depot stores outside of Dallas carry welding gases including CO2 (10 and 20lb only) but those in the city do not.


There are 10lb and 20lb cylinders at the Coit & Campbell HD location. They're in a cage outside the commercial entrance. I seem to remember their exchanges being pricey.

I recently exchanged *two* 10lb cylinders at AirGas on Forest Ln. for *less than $18*.



I often go to the AirGas Joe Field Rd Fill Site, as I have a 2.5lb that can't be exchanged. I prefer to get my cylinders filled, unless I'm near Hydro Test expiration, then I exchange to get a fresh (newer) one. I avoid going to Garland Welding, Fish Gallery, DNA, or anywhere else that fills by pressure equalization, as this is usually a crapshoot on whether you get a full fill or not. Their prices are higher, too. Airgas fill sites fill CO2 tanks by weight, not pressure equalization.

The Forest Ln location is a retail store and offers exchange only. Fill Site locations (there are several in the MetroMess) offer fill or exchange. Call ahead....

Jim

Edit: Any guesses where Garland Welding gets their CO2? :tape2:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I went to the forest location and the guys are nice if you know what you are doing as walk it to the dock, sat it down then go in to the store and say you need a swap out. i paid around 15-to 17.00


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh that's what it was all about!!!

I normally walk to the counter with my empty cylinder in hand. All employees immediately vacate the front end of the shop and disappear in the warehouse. Usually after about 10 min. a lonely face checks me out through a small glass window on the door. In no more than another 10 min. someone usually comes out to help me.

I was just scaring them all! They should have told me! What polite people!

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\-- it was a safety concern because you had a presureized mission end your hand even if it was empty... , and my guess is the heard your german russian voice..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you get very desperate, you can do a tank swap at Home Depot. I paid, $25 for a #20 steel tank swap. It's high but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Friends, this really does NOT make me want to try CO2, LOL!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Michael, Bacon only charges $14 to fill up a #20 tank. In Cleburne, at Cleburne Welding and Industrial, I get my #20 tank swapped for $12.24 plus tank. No surcharge or Hazmat charge. Once you make the initial investment for the tank, the gas is cheap. If you have the space, #20 tank is the best value on tank refills/swaps on cost per volume.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

niko said:


> Call me about the Amazonia. I live in McKinney.


Sorry for the delay Nikolay I got my tank moved yesterday and I will give you a call today. I also appreciate everyone's input on this thread. Its been helpful.


----------

